
What is something unsexy that you should do? - bachbach
So recently I came upon a blog post that pointed at this fact: The web is filled with blog posts on life hacks, tips, techniques tools on all sorts of topics; yet we rarely see the humble craft of touch typing mentioned as a item on listicles.<p>This seemed astonishing since it&#x27;s something I and the blog author use every day - but it has few proponents.<p>What other similar unsexy but useful tools - physical, cognitive exist?
======
jmts
Allow yourself to be wrong, make mistakes occasionally, and change your
position on anything. Being wrong and making mistakes is an inevitable fact of
life, and should not be treated as a personal or character flaw. Permission to
make mistakes and amend for them ties our identity to our actions in the
future, giving us the freedom to grow and focus on the person that we want to
be. Undue attention to the things we once did ties our identity to the past,
preventing the person we are now from escaping the person we once were.

------
AnimalMuppet
Learning to express yourself clearly, both in speaking and in writing.

------
bachbach
The check list is a second example of a humble and effective tool - although I
know it has got more coverage on this forum.

